# Help please



## CliffordKT (May 1, 2013)

Just received factory warranty replacement I want root using toolkit V7.3.2 download from XDA i think... Got another one as well SRS one click root both donated well for both, will not work DID a factory update was 4.1.1 now 4.1.2 i get into Odin and it fails halfway through loading the 
boot-insecure-bmb1-recovery-SCHI535.tar
And computer says this...
Hardware Id missing
windows cannot identify device plugged into the Samsung mobile USB composite device.
Solved by myself....with the help of officialphonerebel Update:
Officialphonerebel cf-auto-root method
USED Odin3_v1.85 versus Odin3_v3.7 unlocked bootloader, root, flash bootchain. 
Okay... in the the Samsung SG3 toolkit it has me do every thing through PDA. 
Cf-auto-root has me do both.
1st in the bootloader I flash :
VRALEC.bootchain.tar.Md5
(Unlocked bootloader) 
2nd IN PDA I flash CF-auto-Root-d2vzw-d2vzw-svhi535.tar.md5
(Rooted phone)
3rd BOOTLOADER: I flash
VRBMB1_Bootchain.tar.md5

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dude, formatting.


----------

